# Make-up Artist in Echuca/Moama, Victoria or Myer Melb MA recommendations?



## dvesty (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Mac Devotees.  Long time reader, first time poster.  I'm after some recommendations.  I have two wedding within the next 6 weeks - the first in Echuca and the second in Daylesford (neither of which are close to a Mac counter!).  What I'm wondering is whether there are any talented make-up artists in either of these two locations - but particularly Echuca?  My other option is to book in for a redeemable makeover/lesson at the Myer Melbourne counter and then attempt to re-create the look myself.  As the mother of two small children (1 and 3 years old) and verging on my mid-30s (!), I'm after an elegant and understated look, rather than something 'way-out' and 'scene-stealing'!  Is there a MA at the Myer counter that you would feel comfortable recommending that specialises in this 'less is more' type of application?

Would really appreciate your suggestions and feedback.  (Have also been trying to post on the Vogue forums without success - maybe I'm doing something wrong?!!)

Thanks for you assistance, Donna


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 28, 2009)

I would recommend Christelle at Myer Melbourne. She is there from Tuesdays to Saturdays.  And yes, she is definitely a MUA that specialises 'less is more' looks


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 29, 2009)

I like Dan at the Myer counter but he goes between the pro store and the city so I'm not sure when he's there, I've seen some of this natural looks and they're flawless.


----------



## dvesty (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond with your MUA recommendations, sambibabe and rockin26.  I *really* appreciate your assistance and feedback. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG - so many different smilies to choose from?!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Anytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget to post with us in the other threads too


----------

